# Expandable hoses



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do any of you have experience with those lightweight expandable hoses that shrink up and can fit in a bucket? Any recommendations? I am interested in using something like that for washing the car in the winter (have new car and want to keep it clean). I put the garden hose away when we have freezing weather and can't see dragging it out each time to wash the car. Apparently the drive through car washes are not good for the paint. I don't mind hand washing the car myself. Just trying to figure out how to do it when the hose is put away.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

My mother-in-law uses one for watering potted plants on her covered patio. It seems to work just fine for light use.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I can't recommend them. I've had four (bought two by mail order and when they blew got free replacements from the company). Each worked great for about a month. I was always very carful with them, never pulled on them and would lay them out to where I wanted them as they filled and expanded. Every one of them would fail at the non-bib connection. Start blowing up like a balloon and pop. If you were holding it while spraying when it happened--run for your life. Lol. Maybe they've re-designed them as there are other manufacturers now?
My neighbor has had this for years and it has worked well for him (or did, I haven't seen him using it lately.).
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Orbit-50-Coil-Hose-with-Pistol-Nozzle/16564906?wmlspartner=wmtlabs&adid=22222222222009846388&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=o&wl2=c&wl3=10355141241&wl4=kwd-1103056824917&wl12=16564906_0&wl14=coiled%20water%20hoses&veh=sem


----------

